# HI everyone



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey just thought I would introduce myself!

Im Jeananne and Ive just bought an 02 plate TT 

Im very excited pick it up tonight at 7  xx


----------



## AwesomeHassan (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Jeananne,
Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your new vehicle.
If you ever need anything for your vehicle, give me a shout.
I will be more than happy to help.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Dont forget pics...and of the TT as well.. :lol: 
Welcome.
Steve


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Dont forget pics...and of the TT as well.. :lol:
> Welcome.
> Steve


he he! I will be on it like a car bonnet at about 7:01pm  x


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

AwesomeHassan said:


> Hello Jeananne,
> Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your new vehicle.
> If you ever need anything for your vehicle, give me a shout.
> I will be more than happy to help.
> ...


I do need a knob thingy!! For the temp that is :S xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pink_Princess said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Dont forget pics...and of the TT as well.. :lol:
> ...


Thats another member for the Girlie club..with Shell, Sarah and Abi..  
Steve


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Pink_Princess said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


We have a girly club....cool!!

So yeah can u tell me what that part is called? x


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Pink_Princess said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Pink_Princess said:
> ...


Please?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

oops..and Bella..of course.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry I forgot my manners!!

Pretty pretty please with a Cherry on top? I may even add some chocolate sprinkles if I like ur answer  x


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pink_Princess said:


> Sorry I forgot my manners!!
> 
> Pretty pretty please with a Cherry on top? I may even add some chocolate sprinkles if I like ur answer  x


Pmd and the winner is the climate/temperature contol switch/knob..hate saying that when Charlie/Charlene is around, as she/he always pops up and may even be able to help you out as he/she is the resident rag and bone man.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

don't fall for it steve... moment on the lips.... you know the rest  lmao


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah I think I will give u sprinkles for that  xxx


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

theres a girls club??? where is it , i want to infiltrate :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe you girls should run a girls only post so you can talk about girly stuff, like interior mirrors and decor.. :lol: 
Stef


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Pink_Princess , welcome to the forum, only 18 more minutes


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk

In answer to your question, here you go



T3RBO said:


> Climate Control knob is approx a tenner from Audi
> 
> Part number 8NO 819 681C / B98 for left one
> Part number 8NO 819 682C / B98 for the right one


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Taps fingers on desk...


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Taps fingers on desk...


Sorry I did try to upload foto! But it was too big! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

use photo bucket and resize it


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeeeaaahhh! I done it thanks Bella  x


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks like its a moro blue TT, same as mine and the hardest colour to keep shinny.
I work offshore J and pass through the Don every 2 weeks.
Steve


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Looks like its a moro blue TT, same as mine and the hardest colour to keep shinny.
> I work offshore J and pass through the Don every 2 weeks.
> Steve


Awesome! U should come and check it out for me 

Yeah its a nice colour! I only wanted black but when I seen this it drew me in  Yeah the first thing one of my colleagues said to me this morning was ohhh its dirty! I was like well I do live in the country lol! This is gonna be a nightmare haha!

Where u live? How do u get to the deen? fly? I caught a flight back from manchester last night and seen a guy in the check in Q and though ohh he looks like a TT owner  x


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im based in north liverpool and get to the don by train at the mo.
There are a few tiTTiers from the don area and they have occassional meets to chill and hang out and may even go for a drive in the hills.
I will probably come up by TT in the future and i will show you mine if you show me yours.. :lol:

All gays could be TT owners..but not all of us are..i cant say anymore as i may get pelted with handbags..  
Steve


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Im based in north liverpool and get to the don by train at the mo.
> There are a few tiTTiers from the don area and they have occassional meets to chill and hang out and may even go for a drive in the hills.
> I will probably come up by TT in the future and i will show you mine if you show me yours.. :lol:
> 
> ...


I derfo agree with that hehe 

Aww thats cool! How often do they take place?

Would cost ya a bit from there to here in the old pet-e-rol!!!

So what do u do offshore - who do u work for?

i will show you mine if you show me yours - Dont know about that! ur will have to be really special  x


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You will have to keep an eye on the events section for runs out in the area.

I get paid expenses, so its not that bad. I would enjoy the drive up anyway, its just the cameras on the 90 that can be a pain. I usually travel up the day before i go off, so its not a big rush anyway. I usually stay near Union Square as its handy for the station when i come by train.
Im an Instrument engineer for the Wood Group on the North Cormorant platform.
Your probably a BDM.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello pink princess and welcome 8)


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Ohhhh no - I had problems with the car last night! Engine light came on and it was bouncing about! Does any body know what the potential problme may be? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> You will have to keep an eye on the events section for runs out in the area.
> 
> I get paid expenses, so its not that bad. I would enjoy the drive up anyway, its just the cameras on the 90 that can be a pain. I usually travel up the day before i go off, so its not a big rush anyway. I usually stay near Union Square as its handy for the station when i come by train.
> Im an Instrument engineer for the Wood Group on the North Cormorant platform.
> ...


Yeah O will do thanks 

Awww thats cool then! Yeah the speed cameras are a pain feels like they are every mile lol! 
Ahhh ok! Union square is nice 

An instrument engineer? what does that involve?

I am in Business Development yes haha!!! Im not very good though shhhh.... haha xxx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe you have a coilpack issue, which is about £30 per item of which there are 4.
Maybe the seller can offer a fix..

Im part of a team that is installing a new computer/control system and measuring instruments that all help to give you fuel for ya mota.
Steve


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah thanks Dan (my bf) said that straight off and so did the dealer guy when I called his describing the problem so I am pretty sure now that that is what it is! 3 people saying the same thing  He will fix it! I have 3 month warrenty with it! But thats the second thing to go wrong already 

Ohhh what system is it? I work in IT  x


----------

